# CAI insulation wrap



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Does anyone use insulation wrap on their Cold Air or Stock intake tubes. I have been doing this for a long time to help reduce hot air from entering the tube . For a long time I was buying a automotive type insulation wrap till I came across something that is better, cheaper and easy to install. I purchased a set of HEAT SLEEVES. These are protective sleeves that shops and factory workers use to protect their arms from hot objects. They are rated anywhere from 250 to 500 degrees. You just purchase a pair and slide them right over your intake tubes. It cuts down the amount of heat that hits your tube from items like your radiator and water hoses. It does work and works well. Try it


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

Looks like a good idea to me!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*wrap*

I have a Dash Hawk on my car that monitors just about anything. After I installed the heat sleeves my IAT's dropped several degrees . even to the touch. Drive your car till it gets to normal temp and put your hand on the intake tube and then install the sleeve and do the same thing again. BIG DIFFERENCE


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

*Heat sleeves*



LOWET said:


> I have a Dash Hawk on my car that monitors just about anything. After I installed the heat sleeves my IAT's dropped several degrees . even to the touch. Drive your car till it gets to normal temp and put your hand on the intake tube and then install the sleeve and do the same thing again. BIG DIFFERENCE


Do you know where these can be bought? I'm intrigued...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

nice job. yeah, i use a foam tape on mine. i had a 1/2" thermal foam sleeve that's used for HVAC pipes but it got to be too bulky when i upped to a 4" intake pipe. the challenge of a true CAI is threefold. 1.) GET AMBIENT TEMP AIR IN. for now you need to cut a hole below the stock box to get that cooler air in. all after market intakes suffer from pulling air from the same place the stocker does. 2.) get it into the throttle body without picking up heat. that's where the tubing insulation comes in. 3.) have the IAT sensor read that temp as quickly as possible. the Omega 44005 thermistor or more expensive HSRK reacts quicker than the stock sensor. 
with a really good setup you can go from heat soaked to <5* higher than ambient in <3 seconds. NONE of the after market ones get even close to that.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Cai Wrap*



fiddler_red said:


> Do you know where these can be bought? I'm intrigued...


You can find these on EBAY, just type in the word HEAT SLEEVES and most Auto supply shops have them.. My IAT's dropped by 15 DEGREES since I started using them


----------

